# Fatface Audio



## bigcarpchaser (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Guys, newbie here so be patient with me!
I've been searching for absolutely ages on this subject and I don't seem to be able to get a definitive answer from anywhere.
I have a UK 2005 DCi Sport Xtrail (my second, love em) with the DVD Sat Nav and single slot CD player but wish to play MP3/WMA files.
I've looked at changing the head unit and keeping the integrated steering wheel control column facility but the advice I've had is that I CAN'T change the head unit on this model without losing the Sat Nav as it's an integrated unit insofar as the voice (she's called Sharon in my car) is piped through the stereo to the speakers.
Now, this seems slightly daft to me.
OK, I'm willing to live with not having the steering wheel controls but to not be able to change the head unit is mental!!!!
Has anyone done this?
What unit did you install?
Did you manage to keep the steering wheel controls?
Alternatively, is there an another way I can achieve what I want? ie, plug in some sort of I-pod interface?
I was going to post this on the audio forum but wasn't sure if it would get the same repsonse so apologies if this is in the wrong place.


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

i had the same problem when i wanted to upgrade the audio in my xtrail, after considering all the options and looking at the prices i decided to just go with a plain and simple fm transmitter, then i did'nt risk destroying the original set up. And it means when i change cars, i won't lose out, or have to rip everything out. I've heard griffin make decent ones, just tune it in and play. 

One day i'll have the guts to add a different head unit and install my amp and sub! Amazon and ebuyer sem to be the cheapest places get the transmitter, under £20.

Good luck


----------



## longleaf (Dec 11, 2005)

I installed a Kenwood Kdc-W808 with a Kenwood KCA-IP500 i-pod interface in my 2004 2.2 dci sve . 
It has sat nav and steering wheel controls for the audio and was able to retain full use of both with an InCarTec ICT-29005 and ICT 29-644 steering/stalk control adaptor both are from Car Audio Direct - The UK's leading car audio and stereo resource..

A quick phone call to explain your problem should get you sorted out.

Hope this helps


----------



## bigcarpchaser (Jan 29, 2007)

longleaf said:


> I installed a Kenwood Kdc-W808 with a Kenwood KCA-IP500 i-pod interface in my 2004 2.2 dci sve .
> It has sat nav and steering wheel controls for the audio and was able to retain full use of both with an InCarTec ICT-29005 and ICT 29-644 steering/stalk control adaptor both are from Car Audio Direct - The UK's leading car audio and stereo resource..
> 
> A quick phone call to explain your problem should get you sorted out.
> ...


Many thanks longleaf....great help. I'll give them a ring in the morning...funny thing is, I rang Nissan about this today and they too said it was impossible to change the head unit without losing the sat nav as it is all integrated...hey ho.
I'll post how I get on later.
Thanks again.


----------



## Aventura (Apr 8, 2008)

bigcarpchaser said:


> Many thanks longleaf....great help. I'll give them a ring in the morning...funny thing is, I rang Nissan about this today and they too said it was impossible to change the head unit without losing the sat nav as it is all integrated...hey ho.
> I'll post how I get on later.
> Thanks again.


Just registered as I hope to get my X-Trail within the next few weeks. :newbie:

Did you have any luck with this?

I'd like to get the Alpine iDA-X100 working with the steering controls and sat nav if possible.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chriso (May 1, 2008)

*Sat Nav issue is a myth it seems*

I just replaced my factory stereo with a Pioneer head unit (http://www.pioneer.co.uk/uk/products/25/121/61/DEH-50UB/index.html) in my 2004 T-Spec.
With no probs at all. My satnav and steering controls work great with no changes at all.

Two plugin adaptors required. One is for the car the other is for the stereo. 

You need this 
http://www.caraudiodirect.co.uk/29644-steeringstalk-control-adaptor-p-3516.html?cadid=b3e242037d2823a30505fa0f2564eab3
Plus whatever stereo pluginfor your make of stereo you chhose. Just make sure the head unit you get is wired remote capable.

Car audio direct have everything you need. Just ignore the "wont work with built in satnav" comment on the adaptors.


----------



## Aventura (Apr 8, 2008)

chriso said:


> I just replaced my factory stereo with a Pioneer head unit (http://www.pioneer.co.uk/uk/products/25/121/61/DEH-50UB/index.html) in my 2004 T-Spec.
> With no probs at all. My satnav and steering controls work great with no changes at all.
> 
> Two plugin adaptors required. One is for the car the other is for the stereo.
> ...




Yes, I can confirm that I have since installed an Alpine headunit retaining use of the steering controls using the above cables. Although when I contacted CAD they gave a different part number for an adapter for Sat Nav. Mine still works as normal however. I also needed an adapter for the FM aerial. 160Gb of tunes in the car is very cool 

I still would like to connect the sat nav to the telephone mute line on the headunit for better sound, so I may try that at the weekend. The standard sat nav sound is awful through the single speaker.


----------



## jgrg1 (Jul 15, 2008)

I also wanted mp3 capability through my 2005 x-trail, but also wanted to retain the steering wheel audio control and the satnav voiceover. I bought a Sony MEX-BT2600 head unit (to get bluetooth capability as well). I bought the following two adaptor cables from InCarTec

Car Audio Direct - ICT 29-644 steering/stalk control adaptor - Steering Control Adaptor
Car Audio Direct - InCarTec Sony Adaptor - Steering Control Adaptor

The cables are quite pricey (£40), but I can confirm that not only does the BT2600 play music, all the audio controls on the steering wheel work as you'd expect (i.e. vol +/-, source change, seek +/-), and the music audio is muted when the satnav is talking.

Works a treat. Very easy to install. Just remember to plug all the cables in first, I left the aerial unplugged and the head unit wouldn't power up.


----------

